# Preorder: Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT & Accessories



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2016)

```
You can now preorder the brand new Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT and accessories.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT: <a href="http://amzn.to/1US8bvY">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1250646-REG/canon_speedlite_600ex_ii_rt.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon SBA-E3 Bounce Adapter for 600EX II-RT: <a href="http://amzn.to/1XkSb6b">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1251154-REG/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a></li>
<li class="bold fourteen" data-selenium="itemHeading">Canon SCF-E3 Color Filter for 600EX II-RT: <a href="http://amzn.to/1X0ox5L">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1251156-REG/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a></li>
<li class="bold fourteen" data-selenium="itemHeading">Canon CP-E4N Compact Battery Pack: <a href="http://amzn.to/1Oneelv">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1251155-REG/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT and accessories are expected to be available by the end of June.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-7 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-7 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-7' class='gallery galleryid-25689 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1179c001_sba_e3_bounce_adapter_for_1462938662000_1251154.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462939614000_IMG_627000.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462939614000_IMG_627000-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1462939614000_IMG_627000" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462939614000_IMG_627000-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462939614000_IMG_627000-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462939614000_IMG_627000.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1178c001_scf_e3_color_filter_for_1462938662000_1251156.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/canon_1180c001_cp_e4n_compact_battery_pack_1462938662000_1251155.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

30 bucks for a yoghurt pot (SBA-E3 or SCF-E3)  Oh Canon, I love your price policy :

Okay, the plastic must be resistant to a lot of influences and it must fit well, but still the production costs will be in the one digit percentage range of the MRSP. Pure cream for the profit.


----------



## midluk (May 11, 2016)

I hope those filters and the bounce adapter are also included with the 600EX II-RT, but it is likely too much to expect from the most expensive model while the cheaper 430EX III-RT does include their equivalents.

At Amazon the CP-E4N has "The CP-E4N has quieter operation during recharging" in the description. This was the main reason I don't own a CP-E4. I hope the CP-E4N is really silent and also works with the Mk1 600EX-RT.


----------



## TheVirtualTim (May 11, 2016)

It's interesting that they've gone in a new direction with the diffuser and the 1/4 CTO & Full CTO cap. (color-temp orange / color-temp correction filters.)

The original 600EX-RT had the cap that included the gels but you could insert any color gel (I picked up quite a few Lee filter gels for mine). The new flash has molded caps rather than interchangeable gels. This eliminates the possibility of inserting other gels (of course you can still wrap a gel around the flash-head -- there's just no holder for it.)

I realize that the CTO is probably the most commonly used gel to correct for incandescent lighting (or modern lights designed to imitate that color). So it's nice to have something that snaps on & off with no fuss (no need to load the filter), but I did enjoy the versatility of being able to insert any color filter and I had several creative color filters which were cut to insert into my original 600's gel-holder caps.

I really do love Canon's new radio flashes -- enough to dump all my older flashes and convert. It sure would be nice if they'd complete the design by coming out with cameras that have the radio commander for the flash built-in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> 30 bucks for a yoghurt pot (SBA-E3 or SCF-E3)  Oh Canon, I love your price policy :
> 
> Okay, the plastic must be resistant to a lot of influences and it must fit well, but still the production costs will be in the one digit percentage range of the MRSP. Pure cream for the profit.





midluk said:


> I hope those filters and the bounce adapter are also included with the 600EX II-RT, but it is likely too much to expect from the most expensive model while the cheaper 430EX III-RT does include their equivalents.



Just like lens hoods, they charge a lot for a piece of plastic.

But unlike lens hoods for most non-L lenses, the only reason to buy one of these flash accessories is if you lose the one that comes with your flash. They sell the gel holder and gels for the original 600EX-RT separetely, too. So maybe you should pay the price for carelessness?


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > 30 bucks for a yoghurt pot (SBA-E3 or SCF-E3)  Oh Canon, I love your price policy :
> ...


Hi, Neuro! 

I wasn't complaining about those not beeing included! Only about the general price policy - including hoods.
But with those I can at least understand that they need 2 or 3 additional production steps for the flocking.

So maybe you should seperate your accuses for "carelessness" and not throwing two quotes together? 
Thank you in advance for the next time you do so. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



In fact, 'you' was meant as the generic 'you' 'me' 'we' or 'people who lose an accessory', and not meant as the 'you who posts under the name Maximilian on CR forums and may or may not ever have lost an accessory or if he/she did may or may not have felt it necessary to buy a repalcement'. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...
> In fact, 'you' was meant as the generic 'you' 'me' 'we' or 'people who lose an accessory', and not meant as the 'you who posts under the name Maximilian on CR forums and may or may not ever have lost an accessory or if he/she did may or may not have felt it necessary to buy a repalcement'. Sorry for the confusion.


Now understood and accepted. Thank you.


----------



## ranplett (May 11, 2016)

Two things I'd like to mention:

1. It appears that those hard filters aren't compatible with the 1st gen 600EX, which is unfortunate.

2. Why why why? Why no magnetic attachments? You could easily add your own gels (I think that answers the question), they would be flat and easier to store / pack in your bag, even keep some in your pocket while shooting, and attaching them would shave off valuable seconds. The only negative I can think of is that it could add slight bulk to the design, but they could also design an attachment to negate that issue.


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

ranplett said:


> Two things I'd like to mention:
> 
> 1. It appears that those hard filters aren't compatible with the 1st gen 600EX, which is unfortunate.



And no doubt deliberate.



ranplett said:


> 2. Why why why? Why no magnetic attachments? You could easily add your own gels (I think that answers the question), they would be flat and easier to store / pack in your bag, even keep some in your pocket while shooting, and attaching them would shave off valuable seconds. The only negative I can think of is that it could add slight bulk to the design, but they could also design an attachment to negate that issue.



Would cost more to manufacture than just using plastic that can clip on, but not a bad idea for an attachment method.


----------



## wockawocka (May 12, 2016)

35 bucks for a diffuser. HAHAHA


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> 35 bucks for a diffuser. HAHAHA



As I pointed out earlier, think of it as a penalty for losing the one that comes with the flash...


----------



## LDS (May 12, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> 35 bucks for a diffuser. HAHAHA



Frankly, the price of the battery holder is quite more astounding... probably it could cost as much as the diffuser and Canon would still earn not little money from it...


----------



## SlydeR (May 12, 2016)

LDS said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > 35 bucks for a diffuser. HAHAHA
> ...



$200 bucks for plastic that holds 8 AA batteries...lol   I recently got a new Godox PROPAC PB960 (4500mAH) for $90


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

SlydeR said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



I'm planning on selling my CPE4 and picking up the Godox 960 in its place - only learnt of its existence recently, and it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## sulla (May 12, 2016)

WOW, Canon, I'm really impressed with you!

Wasn't one of our hopes that Canon would make more colour gel filters available with the mark II version of the flash? Well, they did the exact opposite, they make the use of other filter gels impossilbe: With the mark I version came a clear filter holder and 2 filter gels, and everyone could just simply buy any other gel and cut it to shape and use it. Blue, red, purple, green, you name it, it was possible to use it. ok, the auto white balance was off, but then, who cared about that when using purple gels?
Now, some clever canon designer thought this was a bit flumsy to insert color gels into clear filter holders and came up with the idea to produce coloured filter holders in 2 flavours. Not a bad idea in itself, but this makes the use of custom gels unpredictable to say the least - not technically impossible, though.
Who the f**** comes up with those totally useless ideas?

WOW, Canon, I'm really impressed with you!


----------



## ChristopherRay (May 13, 2016)

So what exactly is the difference between the 600ex-rt II and the or original 600ex-rt?


----------



## sulla (May 13, 2016)

ChristopherRay said:


> So what exactly is the difference between the 600ex-rt II and the or original 600ex-rt?



faster recycle time
higher number of subsequent, rapid flashes before the mark II model overheats and turns off.


----------



## midluk (May 13, 2016)

sulla said:


> ChristopherRay said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly is the difference between the 600ex-rt II and the or original 600ex-rt?
> ...


But the "faster recycle time" only applies when the CP-E4N is used. Normal recycle time using AA batteries without external battery pack seems to be unchanged.

Further changes:

removal of remote trigger output for remote triggering pre 2012 cameras
changed accessories mount (not compatible with old gel holder)
some minor UI refinements (e.g. progress bar for recycle status)
RT master fires any slave units that is ready, not only when all linked units are ready again
larger flash case with space for all accessories
See also http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt-whatsnew.shtml


----------



## ChristopherRay (May 21, 2016)

midluk said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherRay said:
> ...



Thanks for the link that really explains it in more detail. I still just velcro my gels to my flash on 600ex-rt's the old accessory was a joke unless it was pointed right at the subject which I rarely do. I'm usually trying to bounce off of walls. The only thing though that would be the draw to upgrade is that it doesn't overheat as fast but that's it. That's not nearly enough to upgrade the the mark II. Why waste the upgrade without improved ettl the most basic function that is in need of an upgrade by canon. This is a disapointing upgrade to the 600ex-rt and now I have to also buy another battery pack for marginal improvement?! I don't see why they couldn't have at least just left the battery pack the same.


----------

